# 2004 Trek 4900 Good buy?



## garthfan0523 (May 17, 2011)

Hey, all!

So, here it is...the obligatory "Is this a good deal?" first post from a newbie. :thumbsup:

I'm 34 years old, 6',1" and 180lbs. Been reading and reading and reading for about a week, now, on all the different options for getting into cycling again. Just bought my 7-year-old boy a new bike and now it's my turn!

As a single dad, my budget is a bit limited for the time so I've been hunting for a solid, brand-name, used bike that I can upgrade as I learn and grow in the sport.

Having given that disclaimer, what do y'all think about this 2004 Trek 4900? Is this a decent buy assuming it's in the condition he claims it is?

http://nh.craigslist.org/bik/2367244868.html

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Nope just get a new bike have a look here free shipping. What is the budget if you let me know I will show you the best possible online deal. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mountain_bikes.htm


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

It could be a good bike, but it may also have some drivetrain wear since it's an older model. You may want to look for a more recent model. Look at some other cl's, too. A short drive would be worth it for a better bike.

You can check used bike specs at this site: http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Trek&Model=4900&Type=bike


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

You should probably be able to do better. They are asking over 50% of the original price for a bike that is about 7 years old. Depends of your needs. Not a bad bike if they go down at least another $100-120. 
I have done pretty well on Craigs by using a few different email addresses with different names to "beat up sellers". In this case I would send a link from bikepedia, sound knowledgeable and say a bike this old should be only be about 25%-30% of orig price, no matter how well it works and offer $150. Then with another email address (and user name)a few hours later offer somewhere around $185, He isn't going to get $320 but it is important he knows about your close to $200 offer so he doesn't sell it to someone else. Got great deals on 3 bikes this way in the last 6 months. One for me, one for my gf and one for my daughter about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A 19" Trek 4900 is relatively short in the top tube length compared to other non-entry level XC hardtails. That coupled with the fact that at 6'1" you are likely at the top end of the range that more traditionally configured frames, leads me to suggest that this bike would be a little on the small side for you. 

It's also a 2004 model, so it is getting close to being an 8 year old bike. It doesn't appear to be terribly abused, but it's not easy to see from those pics.

That's JMHO.


----------



## garthfan0523 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the great info!

I stopped in at one of the LBS today and was less than impressed with the guy I spoke with. rlouder mentioned the short drive might be worth it so I think that's what I'm going to do. A friend of ours owns a great little LBS about an hour from here so I'm going to head out there tomorrow and have a look-see at his inventory. At least I know I can work with him as an equal and he'll set me up right.

Thank you all, again! I've got myself all pumped up to get back into biking again so I need to settle down and make sure I don't just throw money at the first thing I see....


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't know what your budget is, but you won't find much in a bike store for 350. Plus, one of the main advantages of buying from a store is they usually throw in free basic adjustments for some period of time. You can learn to do those adjustments yourself in less time than it takes to drive an hour and won't have to spend the money for gas.

I was referring to checking other cl's in your area. Here's a few that may be worth a look, especially the trek 8500.

http://burlington.craigslist.org/bik/2384498624.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/2382352038.html
http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/2388690638.html


----------



## garthfan0523 (May 17, 2011)

Well, I took the plunge! I met with the owner of this Trek and was wicked impressed with the condition. It is not mint, but is at least in Excellent+ condition! However, given the year and the advice I got here, I knocked him down quite a bit on price.

I'm very happy with it, it fits me well and I can't wait to ride!

Now off to ask some technical questions in the appropriate forums.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats. That's one of the models I looked at when I started riding.

You may want to measure the chain for wear. This artilcle has some good info on checking it and the gears: http://sheldonbrown.com/chains.html Don't forget to wipe the chain down and lube it every couple of rides. Walmart carries tri-flow. Lowes/harware has dupont teflon dry lube. Some use chainsaw bar oil or atf.

Get out there and have fun.


----------



## garthfan0523 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the chain advice, louder. Unfortunately, (or fortunately, I guess) , I didn't get to use it....

Took it for a test ride around my driveway and the chain broke. lol Bike looks practically brand new except for a little grease on the crank and gears so I never expected _that_ to happen....

Anyways, I took it to a different LBS than the one I went to yesterday. They treated me fantastic, put the bike on the stand without hesitation and had me out the door in no time. The tech did tell me some things that he noticed, though, so I'll probably go back and have a full, professional tune-up done before I do any heavy riding.

Pics here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=8066107&postcount=133


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats... looks awsome. Thats how I started..CL $200 Voodoo HT with v brakes. Rode it for 3 years then upgraded. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice bike it does look good better in your pics


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Good score! Looks to be in excellent condition and thus should serve you very well for the price paid.

As for upgrades, I would go easy on them and only replace what breaks with similar or slightly better parts.

Upgrading most (but not all) entry level bikes is not cost efficient. It's not even close to being cost efficient. Many of us (myself included) learn this the hard way. 

The biggest red flag on your bike is the lack of disc mounting tabs on the rear end of the bike and I can tell you that the 3xxx and 4xxx Trek hardtails have more of an entry level geometry than the 6xxx series and above hardtails. As you get better, and more skilled, you may want to ride more agressivley and then it will be time to get a bike made more for that kind of action.

In the meantime, I would suggest that you ride the urine out of this bike, and then start saving for your next bike rather than hanging significant upgrades onto this bike.

Not saying you made a poor purchase. In fact, quite the opposite. This is a perfect bike for you to learn on and get started on. About the only thing I would possibly upgrade for the near term is possibly the saddle if it is feeling like you are sitting on the blade of a hatchet. Some 'discomfort' is natural for a month or so as you develop your 'bicycle butt', but if it's really bad consider a different saddle (and not a big cushy one).


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

jeffj said:


> The biggest red flag on your bike is the lack of disc mounting tabs on the rear end of the bike


That's easily fixed if the OP ever wants to go down that path, there's usually someone selling Trek disc adapters for sale on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rear-disc-brake-adapter-4-Gary-Fisher-Trek-Klein-Juicy-/200610295436

.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

cobba said:


> That's easily fixed if the OP ever wants to go down that path, there's usually someone selling Trek disc adapters for sale on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rear-disc-brake-adapter-4-Gary-Fisher-Trek-Klein-Juicy-/200610295436
> 
> .


That certainly is an option, but with the top tubes on the 4xxx Treks being 1.5" to 2" shorter than the 6xxx Treks (as an example), I think by the time he's ready for (needs the power of) disc brakes, he might be better off on a frame that is better suited for riding in a more aggressive position. JMHO.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Upgrading can be fun and you can always swap the parts to a new frame later. Stuff like bars stem cranks dr grips bar ends ext. If you shop around and wait for stuff to go on sale at the big online stores and ebay you can upgrade for cheap. For example I upgraded my ht till it was to my liking but I kept all of the stock parts. Than I decided I wanted a new FS bike so I just bought a frame.  I sold the old bike for the price of the frame put all of the good parts on the new bike and bam built the bike for cheaper than I could purchase it. It takes lots of hrs shopping around to do it this way but its fun sure you may loose a little money but thats ok. If you upgrade the fork just make sure you get a rock shox fork with u turn or something with adjustable travel.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Get a new bike. Visit your trek bike shop, they can give you some options on new bikes.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Toooooooo funny ^^^^^^

GarthFan just got the bike, and you guys are trying to talk him into expensive upgrades and a new bike. Let him enjoy his new ride for a couple days, at least.


----------



## garthfan0523 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice _and_ different opinions, guys! I know there's a lot of passion around this sport and _everybody_ was a newbie, once....

Today, I took it down to the same LBS that replaced the chain for me, yesterday. I had them do a full tune-up on it. They trued the wheels, adjusted the derailleurs (found out on the first ride yesterday that the front one was royally screwed up) and gave it an over-all clean bill of health.

I actually _am_ looking at a few upgrades after a while but I'll weigh my options before committing to anything.



rlouder said:


> Toooooooo funny ^^^^^^
> 
> GarthFan just got the bike, and you guys are trying to talk him into expensive upgrades and a new bike. Let him enjoy his new ride for a couple days, at least.


It's all good, louder! In my other life, I'm a professional photographer and, let me tell you, you think _you guys_ are passionate about your hobby??? Holy cow, Batman! Photographers are absolute psychos, these days. The parallels are nearly identical with the cycling world: You've got the newbies who buy an entry-level DSLR and just want to learn how to use it and then you've got the "pros" who jump all over them about how low-budget their gear is and yada-yada-yada. And, just like cycling, the truth is that everyone has to start somewhere and some of the most award-winning photography and race-winning cycling achievements was accomplished on equipment that is downright homely by today's standards....

/rant


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I am not saying get a new bike its a great first bike but its always nice to personalize it.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

garthfan0523 said:


> Thanks for all the advice _and_ different opinions, guys! I know there's a lot of passion around this sport and _everybody_ was a newbie, once....
> 
> Today, I took it down to the same LBS that replaced the chain for me, yesterday. I had them do a full tune-up on it. They trued the wheels, adjusted the derailleurs (found out on the first ride yesterday that the front one was royally screwed up) and gave it an over-all clean bill of health.
> 
> ...


LOL thats so funny  I can see it the dude just went out and got a 500 dollar camera and is all excited and all of the guys are like you equipment is §hit lol:skep: . We do the same thing ha ha :nono: you need the best bike in the world or you will crash and die. Its funny but when you get on the forums most of the guys are are so skilled and passionate about the sport you can expect that. Good gear really does make a difference once your skills go up. At first its not so important but after a wile you start to feel the limitations of a crappy fork or crappy wheels. When you can feel the crank flexing and the gears have slop because it cheap crap its annoying. At first you probably don't notice it but after a wile it just pisses you of till you find your self bolting 200 dollar cranks and a 400 dollar fork on a 500 dollar bike lol.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the new bike.

There are some parts changes that will give you quite a lot of bang for the buck, and some that really won't.

I think with any bike worth owning, it's worth making it fit right. So, new saddle if necessary, new stem to put the handlebars in the right place for you. Having pedals you like is also huge - whether you go clipless or just put on some decent-quality flats, it's a big improvement in the ride. Get some shin guards if you go with flats. Finally, tires to fit the terrain you ride and in your particular case, maybe some new brake pads. I'm not going to be specific about most of this stuff because it's all preference. (But people who prefer pedals other than Time ATAC Aliums are wrong.  ) With brake pads, though, I think that the Kool Stop v-brake pad and holder set is pretty kickass. The holders stiffen the brake pad a little bit, and it means the brake pad is a cheaper, more easily replaceable part than if you get the kind where the brake pad has a post sticking out of it.

Everything else is diminishing returns.


----------

